# Paxil 10 mg



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Paxil 10 mg is working good for me. I took 20 mg and it made me feel terrible, I didn't like the feeling, 10 mg works better. Anyone else notice lower dosage works fine for them ???


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

30mg works for me but its not at all unusual for the effective dose (to help IBS'rs) to vary and be low. The "normal" dose for depression is 40 mg. I also take amitryptyline/elavil 30 mg and the "normal" dose for that is up to 175mg.What ever works for you is great


----------



## 14208 (Feb 6, 2006)

can either of these meds be taken with other meds prescribed for ibs such as levbid?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome 58


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by duhhuh58:can either of these meds be taken with other meds prescribed for ibs such as levbid?


I am sure you can...I have Nulev and was prescribed Paxil and Lexapro(at different times of course). The doc never said anything about interactions, nor did the pharmacy.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I took 10mg's of paxil and it was fine but it caused insomnia even at that low dose so I had to stop taking it.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

yeah. lebid,levsin,nulev,hyocyomine are all the same anticholnogenic <sp> slows down the bowel muscle,secretions,etc,so you can take your dose of those meds along with your other meds just fine.


----------



## 16923 (Mar 25, 2006)

I was on 20mgs for 2.5 years and then reduced to 10mgs 6 months ago. The IBS started to return on the 10mg dose though.


----------

